# Cottage cheese curd help



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

:crazy
Made my first batch of cottage cheese today. Used the recipe out of "Goats Produce Too." I am pretty sure I followed the directions to a T. Once I had already cut the curds and was in the "keep temp at 115* for 30 min and stir" stage, the curds seemed to keep getting stuck together. I tried to just keep stirring and pull them apart the best I could. By the time I poured the curds into the cheesecloth to drain, it was pretty much one big curd. I continued to follow all of the directions. By the time it was done, I still had one big curd. The taste was perfect! But I had to get out the cutting board and just cut it all up... it tastes WONDERFUL (I added some milk and salt) but I had to "remake" the curds but cutting it up...
WHAT WENT WRONG? Was the heat too high? for too long? How can I correct this???


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you heated the curd too fast. Most of the cheese directions are not geared for us that what results NOW. It is a slow, meditative process much like bread-making. Try again, and heat slowly and hold in a water bath, ie. sink of hot water or large pot. Add pasteurized milk to the curd if you pasteurize, when it shrinks to the size you want, of course after it has drained somewhat. Goat milk has a much more delicate curd than cow milk.


----------

